# Phones with best GPS signal



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

Not sure this is of interest to anyone., but thought sharing peoples experience with GPS quality and app stability in various phones for those running the Uber driver app on Android devices. 

Google Nexus 5 - GPS fairly good , 4/5

Huawei Mate2 - GPS 3/5 

Stability of the Uber app on both about the same.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

HTC one M8 4.5/5 .also provider coverage plays a role, and what ever app you use for navigation.
I have T-MOBILE


----------

